
Fast-acting ibufprofen better even at half the dosage - giardini
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23969325
======
mkempe
I'm allergic to ibuprofen (immediate headache, nausea, and vomiting). If I try
again the next day my stomach burns and I feel like acid is pouring inside my
body. Every doctor, nurse, or hospital to whom I tell that act surprised, as
if something is wrong with me. Aspirin is fine.

Am I alone?

------
vadbars
The title has a typo: ibuFprofen

